# Smitty's Ghost



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I really liked Smitty's Ghost he posted recently and I wanted to make one. I use CAD at work every day, so it is my software of choice. I pulled Smitty's JPEG into CAD and proceeded to scale the photo so I could make a 1:1 print. To resize it I only need one correct dimension, and I remembered with absolute confidence, that Smitty said it was 2-1/4" between the forks.

So I scaled the picture to precisely 2-1/4" between the forks, snapped my construction lines and arcs, made sure everything was tangent, and plotted out a life size copy. Quick trip to the garage, all sawed out and squared up. The whole process took about an hour. As I am congratulating myself on my keen efficiency I notice this seems a little big. So I open Smitty's post (oh yeah now I think of that) and, 2" between the forks is what Smitty said.

So I think to myself, "dumb*ss". But all is not lost. After rounding everything over and a few minor adjustments, it is a cool slingshot. I have average sized hands, I like the way it fits, plus I think Smitty's design is just cool. Cut out of ash, stained with red mahogany aniline dye, and about 10 coats of satin wipe on poly. As I have been doing with the shared designs, I added a counteresunk insignia under clear epoxy resin. Thanks Smitty, it is a fine addition to my collection.

Chuck S.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

. . . And what a collection it is! You're really getting some good use out of that ash board, aren't you? That really looks like a great shooter. Excellent!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow mxred, that is a fine bit of craftsmanship you did there! I gotta get me some different kinds of hardwood for a few slingshots. You did a great job.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Another great tribute shooter by Chuck. Nice work Bud. Love the color.
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cool, man!
Looks like the size turned out ok. Sometimes accidents work out.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That came really nice.


----------



## Snipez (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi buddy nice looking job

Do you have the plans for this please I really like the look of this 1

Atb rob


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Snipez said:


> Hi buddy nice looking job
> 
> Do you have the plans for this please I really like the look of this 1
> 
> Atb rob


Rob here is a link to Smitty's original post with th jpeg.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4962-reincarnated-ghost/


----------

